# Our angel Samantha was only 8!



## GoldenHeart6-2 (Aug 29, 2009)

I can't believe our beautiful Samantha is gone! My husband and I, and our two teenage daughters were on vacation when I answered my phone and got the horrific news from the kennel that our Sammy passed away during the night. I screamed in disbelief, and so did my husband, while our girls shook with expressions of shock! We rushed back to see her! I cannot put into words how we felt when we arrived at the kennel and saw Sammy. How could this have happened? We left our healthy, beautiful golden at the same kennel we used last year, and the year before. She was there three days, and now she is gone. Our beautiful Samantha passed away alone in a kennel! Our hearts were ripped out! Maybe if we didn't bring here there she would still be with us? I don't know. Our vet examined her and said it appeared she had a tumor in her stomach that hemorrhaged. Yesterday they called to pick up her ashes. Yesterday we were supposed to be bringing her home from the kennel, not her ashes! We are devastated! Samantha was truly a pup with a golden heart, and was kind, sweet, gentle, a mushy ball of fluff! She was taken from us WAY too soon! WE WANT HER BACK!!!!!!!


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

I am so terribly sorry for your loss. What a horrible thing to happen. Hugs to you all.

R.I.P. Sammy


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I"m so sorry to hear of your loss. You must be heartbroken.
Please be assured that nothing you did or didn't do would have changed anything. A tumor in her stomach that hemmoraged was probably hemangiosarcoma, the #1 killer of goldens, and there's nothing you could have done differently that would have changed the outcome.


----------



## beauindie (Aug 20, 2009)

so sorry for your loss ,you must be heartbroken.Our thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. May memories of your Sammy comfort you during your time of grief.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

The palpable pain in your post just breaks my heart. I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss.  It's not the kennels fault, please don't be mad at them. This would of happened at home too.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh I'm so sorry and how sad it must be for you. 
You did nothing wrong. 

We had a GSD who had an aggressive tumor that was not found until two weeks before he passed. He had just been to the vet a month earlier and all blood work was normal. Sometimes these things happen, not within your control. And sadly just happen.

I'm so sorry for your loss. : (


----------



## sunshinesmom (Sep 24, 2008)

I am so sorry for your devastating loss. It's such a horrible shock when it happens so suddenly. 
I lost my Sunshine to a tumor that ruptured - hemangiosarcoma. One morning, all of a sudden, he didn't eat and his belly was bloated. No one else in the family even noticed it. I took him to the vet where he was diagnosed and hours later he was gone - just like that. I was very hard on myself - I thought I should have somehow known but my vet assurred me that most often no symptoms arrise until it's too late. That's just the way it is. 
Please don't be hard on yourself.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss!  R.I.P sweet Samantha.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Our condolences to your family. I am so sorry for your loss. As stated before, be kind to yourselves. There was no way to know and try to focus on the 8 years you were there for Sunshine rather than for his unknowable passing. So many dogs in the world have so much less. Sunshine was lucky to have you - take some further peace knowing that.


----------



## Mandarama (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm so sorry your family went through this. I know it must be devastating. Hugs to you all, and peace.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very, very sorry for your loss. Please don't blame either yourself or the kennel - it sounds like nothing could have been done differently and if any good came of this, at least your girls were spared the actual waking up to their lovely dog having died.

Run softly at the bridge, sweet Samantha


----------



## hoop4321 (Jul 27, 2009)

so very :sorry:


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I am soo sorry for your loss. 8 years pld is much, much too young. Your girl was sick before you left, but they are so **** stoic they do not let on till it is too late most of the time. I understand you wish to have been with her at the end but it was not to be, do not blame yourself. She knows you would have been there if you had known. Please visit this beautiful site with your husband and daughters and then look for Samantha's star.
http://www.sonic.net/dana/shelter/memories/star.html

Rest well and play hard till your family meets up with you again at the Bridge, sweet Samantha!


----------



## Sawyer4me (Jul 25, 2009)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet girl. Please don't beat yourself up, there really was nothing that you did or didn't do.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

GoldenHeart6-2 said:


> Samantha was truly a pup with a golden heart, and was kind, sweet, gentle, a mushy ball of fluff! QUOTE]
> 
> I'm so sorry. My heart breaks for you. Golden Hearts sometimes don't want us to witness their passing. She was not alone. I truly believe we never walk alone.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

So sorry for your loss, it is a horrible disease.

Our Bobby died from hemangio and it was fast, one day he playing with our granddaughter and the next he is in the ER dying, we had him pts.

I will pray for your family, Sammy is now with all our precious Golden's at the Bridge.


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss, eight is far too young. Prays and hugs to your family.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

What devastating news. Your distress is all to common. I too lost a just turned nine year old to hemangio. She was racing around on our walk one morning and collapsed at home two hours later. There were no visible signs ahead of time. It certainly doesn't make the pain we feel any easier...and I still miss Nicki four years on. Time heals, be kind to yourselves.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I know you are hurting so much from the pain of losing Samantha. When we chatted Friday night, I was crying with you knowing your pain. Please do not blame yourselves or the kennel, this horrible nasty disease hits hard and fast and always takes our babies before their time. We are here for you and your family. I hope you kids are starting to talk to you and share some of your memories. It is ok to cry with them and may help them to open up. If you need to chat somemore just contact me and we can talk. 
My heart and hugs are with you during this time. May your memories give you some peace. I know she is up at the bridge talking to our pups telling everyone about her great family and how much she was loved. Run Free Sweet Samantha. You will be loved furever.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your tragic loss. Our fourteen year old golden died from a ruptured tumor also. Even at age 14, we were shocked that a dog who seemed in good health suddenly died.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Losing a dear friend to cancer is hard enough, but losing her so suddenly and knowing that she was alone in her kennel only adds to your heartache. You did nothing wrong, and I'm sure Samantha's last thoughts were of her beloved family. I'm so sorry for your loss. I lost a golden to cancer very suddenly 1-1/2 years ago, so I understand what you are going through.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Samantha. As others have said, it is very unlikely that you would have been able to do anything for your girl, but that will be of no consolation to you or family. I cannot begin imagine the hurt that you are feeling at not being able to say goodbye, but I hope in time you will remember Samantha with a smile and the love and happiness she bought to your lives.

Run free, play hard and sleep softly Samantha


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Please, please, please don't blame yourself. The outcome would have been the same. I lost my Savanah to hemangiosarcoma and it happens so quick. She was perfectly fine in the morning and gone 24 hrs. later. She had just had her senior check up done a week before and the vet had said she was extremely healthy. Blood work came back great. There was NO WAY for you to know what was going to happen.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.
You and your family are in my thoughts.

Play hard at the bridge sweet Samantha!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss and wish it had happened in a way that would give you more closure and peace. I'm usre her ending was quick and peaceful. I lost a golden to liver cancer 3 years ago and it was very quick.
I do understand your statement of I want her back! I always feel the same way and it is so much harder when they are so young. You and your family are in my heart and prayers. I wish you could have had Sammy a lot longer, but please try to stop beating yourself up over it. I'm sure she was very loved and treasured for the time you had her and she had a great life.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

So sorry to hear of your loss. It is so very hard to lose them in any circumstance and at any age. No matter how long they are with us it's never long enough but to lose them so young must be especially hard and with no warning. I agree with others not to be hard on yourself. Her pictures are lovely, what a beautiful happy girl. Looks like you gave her a wonderful life and not all dogs get that. Take care.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of Samantha,especially in such circumstances, I can understand your complete devastation and shock although no one could have foreseen it or done anything to prevent it my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family, run free sweet girl.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I too share in others words, as they say be kind to yourselves, sudden loss such as this is so very devastating. Samantha knew you loved her and perhaps wanted to ease your pain somewhat by passing while you were away. I hope you find peace and comfort in her memories, until you are reunited once again ((( hugs ))) 

Godspeed pretty girl


----------



## LizShort (May 19, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Please be assured that nothing you did or didn't do would have changed anything. A tumor in her stomach that hemmoraged was probably hemangiosarcoma, the #1 killer of goldens, and there's nothing you could have done differently that would have changed the outcome.


I am so sorry for your loss. This is horrible and so devistatingly sad. As Hotel said. Nothing you could have done would have changed anything. It probably happened in the night and you would never have known it if she had been home with you. 

I believe that our animals come back to us in different forms. I also believe that our special pets live with us even though their bodies are gone. When you catch a glimpse of something gold out of the corner of your eye, Sammie is checking on you and making sure you are okay. 

She is still with you. She will come back to you (not in the way of Christ <G>) in another pup or even a cat or hampster. Just be on the lookout. She will let you know where she is and when it is time for her to come home again.

Hugs to you and your family. May Sammie come back to you soon


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss. It is heartbreaking to lose our beloved pups..especially at such a young age and so suddenly.
My thoughts and prayers are with you all. xxoo


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

that is such sad news
Rest In Peace Sammy


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. My Malamute, Nika died at 8 years old, at home. She had been to the vet about a month earlier and except for some arthritis was fine. The vet believes she had a tumor that ruptured as she passed blood after she passed. It can take them so quickly. :no:


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear of Sammy's passing  How very sad that it was so sudden.

When you are ready we would love to hear more about her and see some photos of her beautiful self!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Samantha. I can imagine how heartbroken you are and am sorry you weren't with her when she passed. She was a beautiful girl and the pic of her in your Avatar reminds me very much of my own 8 year old. RIP beautiful girl.


----------



## pburchins (Mar 11, 2009)

Someone asked me what was the worse part of owning a Golden Retriever. I told them they don't live long enough. The loss of our Golden is the worse thing I have dealt with (I am still dealing with it) and we were fortunate enough to have him 13 years. 

I am so sorry for your family's loss. It sounds like Samantha was a great girl who will always be in your heart. We are very lucky because some people don't know the complete love a golden provides. I feel sorry for them.

Our new pup is barking at me wondering why Daddy is upset and crying. They are so smart. I wish you the very best and I am so sorry.

God Bless your family!


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Wow! What a tragedy! I'm so sorry for you and your family. They really are never with us long enough. Really would love to see some pictures when you are up to it.

Sweet Samantha - run free and wild.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss, Samantha was much too young.


----------



## GoldenHeart6-2 (Aug 29, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your kind words! Finding this wonderful GRF site has been helping me with the unbearable loss of Samantha. Here, I feel true compassion and understanding for my families pain.  I know I speak for my husband, and daughters when I say Samantha will ALWAYS have a piece of my heart!

xoxoxoxo to you all!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Our thoughts go out to you. What a tragic loss...so young. I'm sure it has nothing to do with the kennel but it must hurt to not be there for her. Again sincere condolences to you and your family.


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

I lost my G the same way - very suddenly and I wasn't there when he passed - It hurts so bad....I know...I'm still coping -

I know it happened this way for a reason - Sam will always carry you with her...and probably doesn't want you and your family to be so sad....  

((hugs))

xoxo


----------



## kira (Jan 13, 2009)

I lost my Pal to hemangio in November. It is so hard, I am so sorry for what you are going through right now.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

My condolences on your loss of your sweet girl. They do hide their symptoms well - you didn't know - the kennel didn't know. I hope you find peace - you have the sympathy of everyone here.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. Play hard at the bridge sweet Samantha.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet girl. There is never an easy way to lose them. Please continue to visit here and share pictures and stories of your girl with us so that we can help ease your grief. I too found this online group of golden lovers just after losing my 11 year old angel Kody and found it a gift to surround myself with those who understood my pain...let us do that for you and your family.

I will send up a little prayer to my angel Kody to help guide your sweet girl on her journey to Rainbow Bridge.

Godspeed sweet angel Samantha....


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

i am so sorry to hear of your loss....


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Words can't express how sorry I am to hear about Samantha. It's just not fair that our beloved "four legged children" are taken from us so early. I'll never understand why but you can bet I will ask when I walk across the bridge with mine.


----------



## Annie08 (Aug 21, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss. We lost our Hunter, who was only 7 1/2 a few months ago to what they think was the same cause as well. He was fine and then that night, he started panting and by the time we rushed him to the emergency vet he was no longer breathing. They did CPR on him to no avail. My husband and I were hysterical in the waiting room as we were not allowed to be with him (which I understand). We couldn't believe that Hunter had been snuggling with me on the couch a couple hours before and now he was gone. It was such an awful thing to go thru. I still tear up thinking about him and how unfair that he was taken from us from so young. They always say you have that one really special dog in your life, and I think Hunter was ours. My husband took the loss very hard. He was our 1 year old son's best buddy too. I just feel like we were robbed of 5 or 6 more years with him that we should have had.


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

OMG - I am so sorry for your loss. I cannot emagine what your going through. God bless and RIP Sammy


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. What an unexpected and sudden tragedy. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family during this difficult time.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so sorry. Hemangiosarcoma is a terrible terrible cancer. It takes hold before you ever have any symptoms. It is fast moving. We know this for a fact because in September, 2004, we had an ultra sound on our Petey and specifically looked at his spleen. It was clear and no tumors showed in the ultra sound. In February, 2005, (just 5 months later) he was perfect in the morning and collapsed in the evening. We rushed him to the vet and he had his spleen out. A tumor the size of an orange ruptured. We lost him 5 days later. He was 9 1/2.
Your Samantha was loved and she will be watching over you. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I am so deeply sorry for your loss, what a horrible tragedy. As the others have said there is nothing you or the kennel could have done. All too often hermangiosarcoma strikes with no warning. 

Unfortunately cancer is all too common in goldens and takes our beloved fur babies far too soon.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Oh I am so, so very sorry. It's hard that they try to hide any problems for as long as possible, always putting on a smile... if only they'd let us know sooner that something is wrong. I'm positive that your girl knew she was loved... and that she wouldn't want you feeling badly about where she was when it happened... it's not uncommon for a dog to go off on their own when their time comes... tho it doesn't make it any easier for us. (((HUGS))) to you and your family in the days ahead.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I am so sorry about your Samantha. What a horrible shock for you.

My condolences to your family.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry for the sudden loss of your sweet Samantha. Sending healing thoughts to you and your family in this difficult time. It's so hard to lose them, but we are left with such special memories of having had them to share our lives with.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry about your loss. Our neighbor's golden died at the same age from the thing. You're being home wouldn't have changed anything, don't beat yourself up about it. As someone posted up thread, by the time symptoms appear, it's too late.


----------



## GoldenHeart6-2 (Aug 29, 2009)

The hardest part to deal with is that she was alone in the kennel...and not at home with her family!!!! I will NEVER EVER get over that!!!!


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm sooo sorry.... 

Something similar happened to a friend not that long ago. They left their dog in a kennel too, and came home, and the dog had gained a LOT of weight (fluid in her chest). The vet drained it, but it only was temporary. They thought the same thing (tumor) and had to let her go. 

I know its hard, but you couldn't have done anything to have prevented her passing. All the "what ifs" in the world wouldn't have changed things. She was very loved and she knew how much you cared for her.

Again, I'm so very very sorry for your loss. BJ


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

I am so very sorry that you have lost your beloved Samantha,suddenly, words are little comfort with the pain you are feeling. You loved and cared for her for 8 years and she knew she was loved. Again so very sorry you are going thru this sadness and grief. RIP Sweet Samantha.


----------



## kindred (Aug 4, 2009)

Me and my family are really sorry for your loss.

Samantha must have been a wonderful friend.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Girl ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

So sorry to hear of your loss of Samantha. Your family is in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

First you need to grieve for Sammy.

When I lost my Sammy I still had my two other Goldens. I cannot tell you what a blessing and therapy they are. One day we will add another Golden to our pack.

This was one of the many things that was sent to me after my Sammy. I hope you enjoy it as much as I did, even though it made me cry. I know it does not totally fit, because like your Sammy we lost our Sammy young and suddenly. It's from the short book: The Last Will and Testament of a Very Distinguished Dog by Eugene O'Neill. Some of the words are changed...

THE LAST WILL AND TESTAMENT OF AN EXTREMELY DISTINGUISHED DOG

I, Samantha, (familiarly known to my family, friends and acquaintances as Sammy), because of the burden of my illness and realizing the end of my life is near, do hereby bury my Last Will and Testament in the mind of my Master. She will not know it is there until after I am dead. Then, remembering me in her loneliness, she will suddenly know of this testament, and I ask her to inscribe it as a memorial to me.

I have little in the way of material things to leave. Dogs are wiser than men. They do not set great store upon things. They do not waste their days hoarding property. They do not ruin their sleep worrying about how to keep the objects they have not. There is nothing of value I have to bequeath except my love and my faith. These I leave to all those who have loved me, to my family, who I know will mourn me the most, but if I should list all those who have loved me, it would force my Master to write a book. Perhaps it is vain of me to boast when I am so near death, which returns all beasts and vanities to dust, but I have always been an extremely exceptional dog.

I ask my mom to remember me always but not to grieve for me too long. In my life I have tried to be a comfort to her in time of sorrow and a reason for added joy in her happiness. It is painful for me to think that even in death I should cause her pain. Let her remember that, while no dog ever had a happier life, I have now grown ill and pained. I should not want my pride to sink to a bewildered humiliation. It is time for me to say "good-bye". It will sorrow me to leave her but not sorrow me to die. Dogs do not fear death as men do. We accept it as part of life, not as something alien and terrible which destroys life. What will come to me after death? I will be in a place where one is always young; where I will someday be joined by companions I have known in life; where I will romp in lovely fields with those that have gone before me; where every hour is mealtime; where in long evenings there are fireplaces with logs forever burning, and one curls oneself up and remembers the old brave days on earth and the love of one's Master.

This is much to expect but peace, at least, is certain, and a long rest for these weakened limbs. And eternal sleep is perhaps, after all, the best.

One last request I earnestly make. I ask her, for love of me to have another. It would be a poor tribute to my memory never to have another Retriever. What I would like to feel is that, having once had me, she cannot live without one! I have never had a narrow spirit. I have always held that most dogs are good. Some dogs are better than others--like me--and so I suggest a Golden Retriever as my successor. She can hardly be as well bred or as mannered or as distinguished and beautiful as I, but my Master must not ask the impossible. She will do her best, I am sure, and even her inevitable defects will help keep my memory green. To her I bequeath my collar and leash. I leave her my place in the car which I loved so much and wish for her long rides with open windows.

One last word of farewell, dear Master. Whenever you think of me, say to yourself with regret but also with happiness in your heart at the remembrance of my happy life with you, "She is the one who loved us and whom we loved." No matter how deep my sleep, I shall hear you, and not all the power of death can keep my spirit from wagging a grateful tail.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

very time I look at your sammy my heart cries because it is just like looking into the face of my KayCee lost May 25, 2008 to cancer at 8 yrs.9 months.

Don't et wild thoughts get to you. 6 years ago I switched my Hunter (avatar) from monthly heartworm pills to the 6 month heartwomr prevention injection and 6 weekw ltr he ws dead of autoimmune hemolytic anemia and dying liver--"drug induced necrois of the liver" according to necropsy histopath report. He had just turned 4. I was so guilt ridden that Ihad "killed my boy" by chaning to the injetions--I lost 40 pounds.l Grief and blaming yourself can do that. So don't lame yourself. How could kow?


----------



## AnnieVA (Aug 6, 2009)

Sending lots of hugs to you!

AnnieVA


----------



## GoldenHeart6-2 (Aug 29, 2009)

thank you everyone! your support really does help a lot! only the people on this forum truly understand the special bond between a human and a dog. (especially Goldens!) 
IT'S SIMPLY INDESCRIBABLE!!!


----------



## Bonnysmum (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about Samantha. I can understand your pain. I woke up one fine morning to find that Sacha, my Lab had passed away in his sleep. He died with his paw under his chin. He was fine the previous night. The vet said he probably had a heart attack. it was devastating. Try not to dwell on the "may be." It will only make you feel worse. Think of the good times instead, and all the happiness she brought you. Cry if you need to, it makes it easier to deal with grief. Helps wash away the pain and the helplesness. Poor Samantha.


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

GoldenHeart6-2 said:


> The hardest part to deal with is that she was alone in the kennel...and not at home with her family!!!! I will NEVER EVER get over that!!!!


You should go read my post about GQ back in November in the Rainbow Bridge Section - I HAVE the EXACT same issues and everyone really had some insightful views that eased the pain a little....I would do anything to have been with him too....

I really do understand - 

xoxo


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss it seems to hit harder when its sudden but your quite right this forum understands how you feel.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Sorry and yes 8 yrs is too soon to lose a golden friend. Every day that goes by will give you more strength to get thru. We lost our Sweet Katie a year ago and she was 6 yrs old....I have lots of good memories and think of them.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So very Sorry about your Samantha*

I am so very sorry to hear about your Samantha. What an awful thing.
I am sure SAMANTHA KNEW how much you loved her.

You will see her at the Rainbow bridge.


----------



## CJR6022 (Jan 18, 2009)

I am deeply saddened to hear about your loss. My thoughts and prayers go out to all of you. I can't even imagine the pain of this experience for you and your family.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Tears and sadness for you and your family.


----------



## JakeysMum (Jul 31, 2009)

What a horrible way to lose your sweet girl  I know that you feel she died alone, but know that she died with your family in her heart, comforting her.
I'm so very sorry! i know how it feels to lose one so suddenly 
All the best, and rest in peace Samantha <3


----------



## foreverSammi (Sep 9, 2009)

I miss you Sammi!! Not a day goes by that my heart doesn't ache.. You were a big part of our lives, you will forever be in our hearts.. Rest In Peace


----------



## foreverSammi (Sep 9, 2009)

I miss you Sammi!! Not a day goes by that my heart doesn't ache.. Rest In Peace


----------



## GoldenHeart6-2 (Aug 29, 2009)

Goldens are very special!!! They are a part of your life forever. I have learned a lot about myself and others on this forum. The love and support here is amazing!!!


----------



## serenity (Sep 18, 2009)

Your story broke my heart had me in tears. I'm sorry for your loss (belatedly).


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss.....we lost our 8 year old retriever in March of this year. We too were away on holidays for a week and I was so excited about coming home to see him and his brother. When we picked them up from the kennels, they seemed fine. The day after, our Phoenix appeared ill and was rushed to the vet for emergency surgery....he had bloat. He made it through surgery but passed away 2 days later. We hardly had a chance to see him after we got home. He passed away with our vet present..at least someone was there with him. It should have been us comforting him....we didn't get a chance to say good-bye either as we truly thought he'd be coming home. I'm still feeling guilty, I'm angry that he was taken from us so suddenly, and I still feeling like screaming!!!! Although we have 3 other dogs, we don't miss him any less...

Your Samantha sounds very much like our Phoenix. I'm truly sorry for your loss and feel for you.......


----------

